# Dump station n Cedar Hill TX ?



## debsu50 (Apr 10, 2009)

We are going to be at our sons.in Cedar Hill Tx. Dallas area. We haven t gotten the book yet on dump stations.Is there a website to find closest ones.We will be close to Joe wilson lake I know.We will use our sons elec. but wont have sewer there. debsu


----------



## dennis1949 (Apr 10, 2009)

RE: Dump station n Cedar Hill TX ?

try:www.rvdumps.com/dumpstations/  good luck


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 10, 2009)

Re: Dump station n Cedar Hill TX ?

A nearby RV park might let you dump for a small fee. Don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Re: Dump station n Cedar Hill TX ?

most welcome centers have dump station for all RVers. The one I used last week in Bedford VA charged me $5.00 to dump, well worthed the price.


----------



## debsu50 (Apr 11, 2009)

Re: Dump station n Cedar Hill TX ?

thanks, debsu50


----------



## debsu50 (Apr 11, 2009)

Re: Dump station n Cedar Hill TX ?

thanks, debsu50


----------



## JimE (Apr 12, 2009)

RE: Dump station n Cedar Hill TX ?

If you cant find one you can go to Cabelas up I35W exit at highway 170. Have you tried calling Joe Pool State Park to see if they have a dump station? Also if I remember correctly there is a Flying J truck stop in Cedar Hill that I believe has a dump station.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Up date on dump stations in Ga. Most if not all dump station at Georgia Welcome Centers have been closed by the State. I know first hand about the one coming in to Columbus on I 85 it is closed and has a lock on the cover cap. Why? the DOT isn't saying, but the rumor is some people was leaving a mess at some and the state was having to clean them up. So I guess we are the one to blame for this, so I ask everyone who uses a  waste dump facility to make sure you clean it up if you had a accident while draining your black tank.


----------



## vanole (Jul 4, 2013)

Hollis,

I noticed the same thing at the Welcome center and rest area further south around mm39 on I-95 in Georgia.  I agree we are our own worst enemy on that one.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 4, 2013)

and it may be hard to get back in grace with states that are closing them off. But we are the blame, can't blame it on anyone, group or party.


----------

